# Temp Hair Dye



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay so i have to choose, dye my hair green now (in a week's time)and let it wash out, or get a comb in color kit and apply it halloween day.

for temp dye i want to get manic panics green envy
Vampfangs Halloween Superstore - Custom Vampire Fangs
comb and color stuff would be Color Fiend Kelly green
Color Fiend Kelly Green Temporary Comb In Color @ Hottopic.com

now keep in mind that i have bleached blonde hair (for the most part)

pros of temp dye: color fades out, i can dye over it when i'm done with the color, i dont have to worry about it rubbing off and staining anything after the first wash.
cons : i will have to dye my hair before any big holiday to look more appropriate.

Pros comb/color: one day application, washes out
cons: can stain my hair so i have to dye it again anyhow, wont be the right faded look, could rub off and stain clothes and other things.

so i want to know what you guys think about this? 
either way i'm gonna end up dyeing my hair after halloween, so i'm leaning to the temp dye; or would the comb/color be better?

*(im ordering the dye stuff on friday or saturday.)*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

The manic panic is not a temp dye. It is semi-permanet which it will last you 3 to 6 weeks. I have had mine for more than 8 weeks now and it's still good for another 2. trust me on this I'm the dyehard of the month for September.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*semi-permanent, temporary, same diff...*

if its not permanent then its temporary no matter how long it lasts, and i intend to dye my hair again after halloween so the terms mean nothing to me at this point. 
i've used manic panic before to dye my hair purple. 

what i need is suggestions on what to use and if my assumptions about the comb in color are correct.

i saw your dyehard thing and congrats


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I've seen many time times washout colors stain blonde and bleach hair pretty bad. With green it could stain it that gross chlorine green color. I say if your going to dye your hair right after halloween than have fun with manic panic. Comb in colors are usualy gell and will become hard and clunky.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks GD, manic panic it is then


----------

